# Anyone on CF have a Japanese Bobtail?



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

I can understand how many/most....all  all breeds are _advertised_ in glowing terms but I am intrigued by the "Japanese Bobtail". 

I am curious as to its representation in this forum.

Are there some regulars that have such a cat?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope, but my SIL has a rescued cat that HAS to be one... Fits the breed description. 
Maybe a mix, but conforms ...

He is very sweet, VERY active and inquisitive. So busy. He loves people, and is a good family cat.


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Nope, but my SIL has a rescued cat that HAS to be one...


They seem to be relatively uncommon relative to other purebreds



Speechie said:


> He is very sweet, VERY active and inquisitive. So busy. He loves people, and is a good family cat.


That does seem to be a bit of a common theme ie _a good family cat_.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I know, they are uncommon, and he is the spitting image of a black and white japanese bobtail! I wish I had a pic for you. He does wag his little stumpy tail at times, so cute!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's some pics: Breed Profile: The Japanese Bobtail


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

For sure I have read lots of the background of these cats but it isnt easy to read of actual owners experiences with this breed.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I tried to get a Japanese Bobtail way back before I was into rescue. I have to say the breeders were a bit strange and they decided not to let us buy one. I lived in the nicest part of town... better than where they lived. Never did a home check or check me out at all. We went to Petsmart and bought all of the supplies and then they wouldnt return my phone calls to come pick up the kitten we picked out. All I can think of is they didn't like my teenage son who had long chestnut red hair. All animals are attracted to my son. He now has two rescue cats and is a great cat dad.

I love bobtails! I ended up adopting a bobtail cat from a local rescue. A tortie bobtail who was the love of my life. It was to be. She was my diva and heart kitty. 

Have you looked at the other breeds of bobtails?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i almost adopted a bobtail.....i know nothing about them. i do know the cat i saw was very pretty....a beautiful cream color...not sure if it was a mix....it was from a hoarding situation. i decided on getting something closer. i think i've read they have litter problems because of that tail...or something?? uti's?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my newest adoptees, Biscuit, has a bob tail, probably three vertebraes worth, and he has no litter box issues!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Have you looked at the other breeds of bobtails?


Right. I know there are a few others but I did just look out for "Japanese Bobtail".

And as of this past weekend I am on a wait list for a JBT kitten yet to be born . The expectant mother is due this weekend. But it does depend on the # of kittens in the litter and these cats seem to have smaller litters than other breeds. We have our fingers crossed.


----------

